# Photos from our hiking adventures(pic overload!)



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Hiking season has begun for us! We have a few different hiking spots but my favorite close by place is in Cleveland National forest about an hour outside San Diego. I love it because it's one of the very few places we can let the dogs off lead to really stretch their legs and it's a great spot to get away from SoCal crowds. These photos are from two different hikes and two different trails, I tried to pick from my favorites.... Believe me there are many more, lol. Hope you enjoy and if you live in or around San Diego I highly recommend the Mount Laguna recreation area! This is also one of the few places in SoCal where we can go to see snow.  Warning, extremely pic heavy!!

Getting ready to load up the car, Ollie's ready to go!

Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr

There was a pretty bad wildfire here last month, completely decimated a large area and destroyed a campground, luckily the fire seemed to be stopped before it burned too much of our favorite trail!

Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr

It was hot and none of us are used to inland temperatures so we stopped frequently to give the dogs water breaks.

Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr

More pics coming


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr

<3

Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Tired pup

Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna Hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Sunset Trail


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr

We like to end the day with a sunset 

Mount Laguna - Sunset trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And some video I took


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

That's one photogenic dog! Great photos.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great pictures as usual!! :thumbup: I almost felt like I have visited there now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am definitely going there! I am not very far from there. It is so pretty!!! Thanks for sharing, I am for sure brining my dogs there some time before Summer ends!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful landscapes ...and dogs..


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

What are those packs around them. Or harnesses?


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks all! He hates me taking pictures, every time I stop he starts whining to keep going.... I sure wish I had his stamina!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> What are those packs around them. Or harnesses?


It's a Ruffwear harness, I use it because it has a handle to grab onto if I need to pull him up something and to hold onto him when other people or mountain bikers are going by.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous dog, of course you have to take a bunch of pictures! It's mandatory when they're that good looking. I envy that trail! Looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## LoveGSD's (Aug 22, 2009)

What a beautiful dog. Thank you for sharing.

Who was Ollie's Sire?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> Gorgeous dog, of course you have to take a bunch of pictures! It's mandatory when they're that good looking. I envy that trail! Looks like a ton of fun.


Thank you, it is a lot of fun except in the summer... Gets in the high 90's so we only go during the fall/winter and early spring. And yeah I've gone a little picture crazy since I got my DSLR camera.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LoveGSD's said:


> What a beautiful dog. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Who was Ollie's Sire?


Thanks! His sire is, V Ford Helena Golden Haus

For whatever reason his dam is not in the database but this is her littermate, Yerick vom Grunenfeld


----------



## Jerry (Feb 19, 2013)

Awsome pics.
Cant wait to take my pup out there.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, those are great trails, do they allow horseback riding? I imagine the only thing better than hiking those trails with my dogs is hiking them from on top of my horse, with my dogs!!!


----------



## LoveGSD's (Aug 22, 2009)

Ford is a beautiful dog!


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

Love all the pics. 

Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous! Makes me miss my coated GSD Dobber. So beautiful!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> Wow, those are great trails, do they allow horseback riding? I imagine the only thing better than hiking those trails with my dogs is hiking them from on top of my horse, with my dogs!!!


Yep! The first two posts of pictures are the big meadow loop trail which allows horses and is I think about 6 or 8 miles total. I've only been to two trails so far there, the meadow loop has always been my favorite so there could be more horse friendly trails that I don't know about but the meadow loop is gorgeous especially in the spring when the flowers are blooming. My only issue with the meadow loop is its frequented by mountain bikers but as long as your horses are ok with bikes going by then shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Nice shots


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Amazing pics, as usual! Ollie just keeps getting more and more handsome!
Where is Mount Laguna? That looks like a gorgeous place to hike... I'm so jealous!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Amazing pics, as usual! Ollie just keeps getting more and more handsome!
> Where is Mount Laguna? That looks like a gorgeous place to hike... I'm so jealous!


Thank you, he is maturing nicely... will be turning 1 next week!

Mount laguna is near San Diego, California and it is so pretty there... Such a stark change from our usual brown ugly desert. That's one thing I really love about California, just drive an hour or two and get a complete change of scenery!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I live in the Philly area but we just got back from 2 weeks in the SW. Did some hiking/walking in Mesa Verde, Arches, Canyonlands, Escalante/Grand Staircase, Capitol Reef, Zion, South Rim, and the Petrified Forest. It is so beautiful out there. Unfortunately the doggies were not with us.


----------



## cloudweller (Aug 22, 2013)

*Southern Utah*



Rangers_mom said:


> I live in the Philly area but we just got back from 2 weeks in the SW. Did some hiking/walking in Mesa Verde, Arches, Canyonlands, Escalante/Grand Staircase, Capitol Reef, Zion, South Rim, and the Petrified Forest. It is so beautiful out there. Unfortunately the doggies were not with us.


God's country.....been there,Nevada,Arizona.....countless times...I am lucky.........Monument Valley was a well kept secret in 1960 but now.....
I never travelled without a German Shepherd Dog...but hiking...I would not expose my beloved creatures to snakes and armadillos.
Glad U were there....blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Thank you, he is maturing nicely... will be turning 1 next week!
> 
> Mount laguna is near San Diego, California and it is so pretty there... Such a stark change from our usual brown ugly desert. That's one thing I really love about California, just drive an hour or two and get a complete change of scenery!


 Well I think now is as good a time as any to have a cross-country trip  Lol! I'd love to make it out there sometime... So gorgeous. At least certain parts. I'm not such a big fan of the actual desert myself 

Happy early birthday, Ollie!!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Well I think now is as good a time as any to have a cross-country trip  Lol! I'd love to make it out there sometime... So gorgeous. At least certain parts. I'm not such a big fan of the actual desert myself
> 
> Happy early birthday, Ollie!!!


Me either though I live right on the coast, I can walk up my street and see the ocean and the beach is only a couple miles away. I think it's beautiful here in Carlsbad(just not wilderness beautiful lol), google it lol... A big plus to living on the coast is super mild climate, we haven't gone over 75 degrees this entire summer, we even had a few days in the 60's! Plus I am less then an hour from San Diego zoo/wild animal park/sea world and only an hour from Disneyland. Paradise(minus the sheer quantity of people who live here) as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Me either though I live right on the coast, I can walk up my street and see the ocean and the beach is only a couple miles away. I think it's beautiful here in Carlsbad(just not wilderness beautiful lol), google it lol... A big plus to living on the coast is super mild climate, we haven't gone over 75 degrees this entire summer, we even had a few days in the 60's! Plus I am less then an hour from San Diego zoo/wild animal park/sea world and only an hour from Disneyland. Paradise(minus the sheer quantity of people who live here) as far as I'm concerned!


 Sadly I live in a pretty lame place  Don't even get to enjoy the mountains daily. 
But I am working on trying to figure out moving to England or Romania in 2-4 yrs lol! If I can't get that going, then I'm going to try to just get moved to Wyoming.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Sadly I live in a pretty lame place  Don't even get to enjoy the mountains daily.
> But I am working on trying to figure out moving to England or Romania in 2-4 yrs lol! If I can't get that going, then I'm going to try to just get moved to Wyoming.


Hey I was born in Georgia so it's not that lame!  I love England, I'd leave this place in a heartbeat to live in the English country side with my own flock of sheep. Hey Ollie is named after an English dog I know of, lol.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Hey I was born in Georgia so it's not that lame!  I love England, I'd leave this place in a heartbeat to live in the English country side with my own flock of sheep. Hey Ollie is named after an English dog I know of, lol.


 Lol! Georgia as a whole isn't lame. Just the area I live in. I'd rather be in Blue Ridge/Ellijay, or down near Statesboro.  
Omg. That sounds like a dream! I have an entire folder on my computer with pics of small towns and rural areas in England that I would die to move to. Only thing is the paperwork, and money, and quarantine and all that fun stuff. 
What English dog? :wild:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol! Georgia as a whole isn't lame. Just the area I live in. I'd rather be in Blue Ridge/Ellijay, or down near Statesboro.
> Omg. That sounds like a dream! I have an entire folder on my computer with pics of small towns and rural areas in England that I would die to move to. Only thing is the paperwork, and money, and quarantine and all that fun stuff.
> What English dog? :wild:


Lmao I've spent whole summers up in the blue ridge mountains and have been to Ellijay... Lots of um... ********. 

As far as Ollie's name it's a bit embarrassing and would prove me to be a big geek if I admitted it, lol. Think youtube.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Lmao I've spent whole summers up in the blue ridge mountains and have been to Ellijay... Lots of um... ********.
> 
> As far as Ollie's name it's a bit embarrassing and would prove me to be a big geek if I admitted it, lol. Think youtube.


 Lol!!! I have family spread up there  Love it. I generally don't see many people when I go because I spend all my time hiking, at creeks or something of that nature.
Nothing wrong with being a geek! If you give me a while I might figure it out, I'm a bit of a nerd myself  I'm actually preparing for Dragoncon  And I DID just buy Acheron a Batman t-shirt haha


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Some more pics from this weekend! Not the best lighting sorry, we hike in the evenings to avoid the heat. Ollie's also blown his coat so his coat is a bit sparse ATM. 


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:33:12) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:27:44) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:37:58) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:38:13) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:38:19) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:43:10) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:29:28) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:29:22) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-09-09 03:29:31) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Ill bet he sleeps good after those hikes. love the open rolling hills. I would love to take the captain there and get lost for awhile. He loves it when he can get some full speed running in. beautiful pictures and what a handsome dog.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Rinegunner said:


> Ill bet he sleeps good after those hikes. love the open rolling hills. I would love to take the captain there and get lost for awhile. He loves it when he can get some full speed running in. beautiful pictures and what a handsome dog.


Thank you.  Ollie is usually pretty tired but I can't get him to run like I'd love him to, he sticks so close to me that I'm usually tripping over him. :crazy: After this hike which was about 9 miles he was ready to play about 20 minutes after we got home.  But he LOVES it, anytime we stop he whines and carries on to keep going. I am very grateful for this place and don't take it for granted, it is the only place where we can do these off leash hikes... Looking forward to it cooling off so we can start doing all day hikes.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Forgot my good camera so this one was taken with my iPod but he's getting better at posing for me. 


Untitled (2013-09-12 01:49:42) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------

